# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  πλακτετα πολιμηξερ branun

## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

Ελενχος πλακετας.πως να δω αν ειναι καμενος πικνωτις  η αντισταση

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ελενχος πλακετας.πως να δω αν ειναι καμενος πικνωτις  η αντισταση


Και πως θα κάνεις έλεγχο αν δεν έχεις ελέγξει ξανά τέτοια υλικά??Τέλος πάντων με πολύμετρο και καπασιτόμετρο μπορείς να δεις τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

Που να βαλω το πολυμετρο στο  Ω.

----------


## mikemtb73

Ναι στο Ω. Πρέπει να έχεις κάπου βραχυκύκλωμα   ξέρεις εσύ  :Razz:

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

Ειναι πλακετα απο μιξερ να βγαλο φωτο να πειτε που να μετρισω.αν το πολιμετρο δεν κανει οιχο ειναι κανενο..ποικνοτης η αντησταση

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

Ειναι η πλακετα branun1000k θελω να την επισκευβασω

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ειναι πλακετα απο μιξερ να βγαλο φωτο να πειτε που να μετρισω.αν το πολιμετρο δεν κανει οιχο ειναι κανενο..ποικνοτης η αντησταση


Αφού είσαι σίγουρος ότι η ζημιά είναι σε αντίσταση ή πυκνωτή άλλαξέ τους όλους. Μην τους μετρήσεις καθόλου.Δείξε φωτό.

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

Οταν τον βαζω Ω κανει ειχο οταν δεν κανει παει να πει οτι ειναι βραχηκικλομα η  καμενο..

----------


## mikemtb73

> Οταν τον βαζω Ω κανει ειχο οταν δεν κανει παει να πει οτι ειναι βραχηκικλομα η καμενο.φωτο πως θα βαλω εδω.


Παλιά έβαζες φώτο... Τώρα ξέχασες  :Razz:

----------


## nyannaco

Κι εμένα με ρωτήσανε από το CERN αν ενδιαφέρομαι να αναλάβω την επισκευή της βλαβης του επιταχυντή, και αρνήθηκα. Τελικά την πήρε άλλος τη δουλειά. Μήπως έκανα βλακεία;

----------


## chipakos-original

Θέλω να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό του νερού.

----------


## mikemtb73

Πάει για lock...

----------


## Panoss

> Κι εμένα με ρωτήσανε από το CERN αν ενδιαφέρομαι να αναλάβω την επισκευή της βλαβης του επιταχυντή, και αρνήθηκα. *Τελικά την πήρε άλλος τη δουλειά*. Μήπως έκανα βλακεία;


Ο Τάκης;

----------


## betacord85

ξαδερφος του φινου?με ενα 20αρικο και 2 λεπτα εργασιας στο δινω επισκευασμενο....ψηνεσαι?

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε Τάκη δεν ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς ούτε τα στοιχειώδη στο πολύμετρό σου και περιμένεις να κάνεις επισκευή πλακέτας; Στις κλίμακες των Ω το πολύμετρο σου δείχνει στην οθόνη του την τιμή της αντίστασης που μετράει *για να τη συγκρίνεις εσύ - όχι το πολύμετρο - με αυτήν που ελέγχεις...* Δεν σου κάνει μπιπ για να σου πει ότι το εξάρτημα που του έβαλες να μετρήσει είναι χαλασμένο ή όχι, διότι πολύ απλά δεν ξέρει τί είναι (ή τί πρέπει να είναι) αυτό που του έβαλες να μετρήσει! Και φυσικά στις κλίμακες αυτές δεν μετράει πυκνωτές! Επίσης οι βλάβες στις πλακέτες δεν είναι μόνο οι αντιστάσεις ή οι πυκνωτές αλλά και οι ημιαγωγοί, οι κολλήσεις, κ.ά.

----------

